# attractive, relatively hardy pleco?



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

anyoen have any suggestions for a relatively hardy, not CRAZY expensive, yet attractive pleco?

it'll be in a 100gal with some mbuna cichlids. right now i have a golden nugget in there that's lived with them for about 9 months with no major problems.

i was thinking about a royal pleco as i saw a couple of them at my lfs and their huge heads make me laugh.

anyhoo, experienced advice is appreciated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What's the maximum size you want it to become?
Royals were the first thing that went through my mind as well, but they grow larger than 16" over time (although that takes years). Same applies to Cactus Pleco's, like Leopard or Scarlet Pleco's, as well as Goldie Pleco's - all very attractive species, but they brow very large.

Another favorite of mine would be any of the Vampire Pleco's (_Leporacanthicus_ species) - they grow no bigger than 12" in size, vary wildly in color, and are very interesting fish to observe. They are usually pretty active, not shy nor affraid of the owner - at least, that's my experience: my Sultan Pleco likes to be petted and handfed, and I can move him through the tank without him resisting... - and they are carnivorous, in the wild even predatory - they hunt shrimp and other small invertbrates).
Here are my pleco's from the _Leporacanthicus_ genus, to give you an idea:

View attachment 68824

Galaxy or Vampire Pleco (Leporacanthicus galaxias - L007/L029)

View attachment 68825

Three Beacon Pleco (Leporacanthicus triactis - L091)

View attachment 68826

Sultan Pleco (Leporacanthicus joselimai - L264)

One thing, though: aren't Mbuna's African Cichlids? If so, don't they require hard water, a high pH? Pleco's, especially wild-caught L-Numbers, do best in soft, slightly acidic to neutral water, and their life span may be reduced when kept in water with a very high pH...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah like judazzz said they need a soft ph. esp. with some of the more touchy species.

for you i guess i would reccomend a bristlenose, they are fairly hard and pretty. the leporns(which are by _FAR_ my favorite plecos) are generally pretty spendy, around $30 for a three beacon and round $65 for a sultan or a vampire, although royals are kinda expensive too.

but i wouldnt get a pleco for that tank in the first place, ive heard of other people trying it and it ends up with ripped up plecos. also u gotta take into consideration that possibly betweeen species the plecos may fight(also decor may take affect in here) and a royal,reaches 14"-18" for L-27,and gold nugget,reaches 4-6" for L-18, will prolly fight as plecos are territorial and something 3x bigger then the other will kill the smaller one


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> One thing, though: aren't Mbuna's African Cichlids? If so, don't they require hard water, a high pH? Pleco's, especially wild-caught L-Numbers, do best in soft, slightly acidic to neutral water, and their life span may be reduced when kept in water with a very high pH...
> [snapback]1104643[/snapback]​


ah! great point that i overlooked. i'm slightly embarassed that i didn't think of that >.> just out of curiosity, what's typically the highest pH tolerated by the above mentioned species. perhaps i'll be able to keep one in a different tank.

EDIT: i just reread whaty ou said about 'slightly acidic to neutral water' which would be a pH of 7.0. thanks again for the excellent advice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

imachode said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > One thing, though: aren't Mbuna's African Cichlids? If so, don't they require hard water, a high pH? Pleco's, especially wild-caught L-Numbers, do best in soft, slightly acidic to neutral water, and their life span may be reduced when kept in water with a very high pH...
> ...


I recently tested the water in my tanks, and it was 7.5
All my pleco's (including some species known to be pretty fragile) look great, are very healthy, eat well, and very active. I think they are adaptable fish, but on the other hand, African Cichlids require a pH much higher still (8.5+, if I remember correctly).

I just set up a Pleco tank, and added some three dozen tetra's and 4 Ramirezi Dwarf Cichlids - it's awesome. Very lively, very colorful. maybe something to consider...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The fish store i used to work at had a whole wall full of african cichlid tanks. Every tank would have atleast 1 bristlenose in it, they did fine with the high ph. And the african tank i have had an albino plec in it before i moved it to my other tank. That did fine aswell. You will find that the hardy plecs wont mind about ph as long as its not rediculously (sp) high. Im thinking of moving my L310 plec in with my africans soon, thats a gorgeous fish, if it works il tell you


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, bristlenose do really good with africans. you could also try something like a rhino pleco as well. I think they look pretty cool


----------

